# Would stronger fans help me reduce room temperature?



## alexaz (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey,

my 8800GTX produces hell lot of a heat and i have a small case. The computer is in a small room and it is very uncomfortable to be in when the computer's running. I'm thinking if stronger case fans would help or i shall change the GFX to something different?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Get used to it. I have a 22" LCD, 19" LCD, 17" laptop, and a pair of 17" CRT's. One build it a gaming system, Q8200, 9800GTX. Other is a server build, basic AMD system. 

My room is consistently 10° hotter than even the hallway outside it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

wouldnt really do anything. maybe changing the GPU, but the heat is going to end up somewhere...


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

^ you would know. You room almost looks like mine, hardware wise. Just a bunch of heaters.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ahahaha yea. at least, it used to be. alot has changed i guess... im a lappy man now. still modding cases though


----------

